# Custom Ruger grip panels.



## .41 Magnum (Aug 31, 2007)

*These are some of the grip panels I made for a customer. I just finished & mailed them last week. I love Mexican Bocote, & I think His pistols look good, "matched up".*


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Them are real beautys for sure. If I owned a GP or SP I would have to have some of them. Good luck.


----------



## gunr (Nov 3, 2009)

*Ruger grips*

41 Mag,
I'm new to the forum and also from central Pa. . I'll try to post my grips.
gunr


----------



## gunr (Nov 3, 2009)

*try again*


----------



## gunr (Nov 3, 2009)

http://[URL=http://img252.imageshack.us/i/22s007.jpg/]


----------

